# kayak accessible structure around navarre beach



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Are there any reefs, holes, or edges within a mile or two of Navarre pier that would hold fish I could reach with a kayak? Or is it all just gradual sloped sand?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There are no publicly listed numbers off Navarre. Its 99.99999% sand. There are a small handful of artificial reefs illegally dumped in the area but they are hard to find. I havnt found a new reef in almost a year and Ive traveled well over 1,000 miles in my yak off navarre and have found less then a dozen. It can be done but its TOUGH.

When/if you find one, unless you want it ruined in one season, hold those numbers close. Ive personally seen several reefs off Navarre get fished out by people who have no concept of the value of keeping a private reef private!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

There is one near the pier not too far out. Not sure on numbers


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok, so there are things out there. I don't need any coordinates, just wondering if it's worth bringing some electronics to locate something we could drop our baits around.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

It's worth it. Troll around and keep an eye on your fish finder. You'll probably catch a snapper while Trolling before you actually paddle right over a fad but when you do, drop a pin on that spot, box it out and search. There is some thing there. It might only be the size of a 30gallon trash can or it could be the size of a 12 passenger van. Whatever it is, don't expect it to be there the next time you go out. 

I found one piece of structure, marked it, came back and fished it, then the next week it was gone.


----------

